
Ask HN: Missing comma (Julia) - nyc111
<p><pre><code>  julia&gt; +(2 3 4)
  ERROR: syntax: missing comma or ) in argument list
</code></pre>
If Julia knows that commas are missing, why can it compute the sum without commas?
======
jrls
It can't differentiate between whether a comma is missing or a paren. This
isn't a runtime error so in order for the program to run it would have to
generate all possible permutations of what you could have run with corrected
syntax and then output values from the multiple programs. That's not really
how programming languages are supposed to work.

